# Thinkpad X300 - Slim Woes



## bsd_nub (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have decided to give FreeBSD a go on my old X300 laptop. Got everything running apart from my graphics card. For some reason it defaults to 640x480. I have installed Xorg, LXDE and Slim packages and now I am unable to login through Slim, it looks like the graphics card driver is not loaded properly.

Any Ideas how I can disable slim on rc.conf? how do I check if the video driver is loaded? Tried booting on single user mode but that didn't work..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 27, 2017)

If you can't get it fired up you can use the memstick installer and use LiveCD mode and then mount your installation and edit /etc/rc.conf

Once booted up to memstick use `gpart show` to show your broken installations disk format and use that information to mount the /root slice or partition.


----------



## Datapanic (Jul 27, 2017)

Are you getting a bad/garbled display?  You can blindly type `exit` and slim will dump out of the GUI login to the console.  Then login normally and edit /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## bsd_nub (Jul 28, 2017)

Datapanic said:


> Are you getting a bad/garbled display?  You can blindly type `exit` and slim will dump out of the GUI login to the console.  Then login normally and edit /etc/rc.conf.



Just tried this, screen goes blank but there's no console prompt..


----------



## Datapanic (Jul 28, 2017)

In that case, I would do what Phishfry suggest and boot up with a LiveCD and fix it that way.  You could also try to ssh to the laptop and remotely fix the problem.  The blank screen is probably sitting at a login prompt, so you would need to blindly login as root and its password, then set the screen mode with `vidcontrol 80x25` and then hope it works.  LiveCD would be easier.


----------



## bsd_nub (Jul 28, 2017)

Datapanic said:


> In that case, I would do what Phishfry suggest and boot up with a LiveCD and fix it that way.  You could also try to ssh to the laptop and remotely fix the problem.  The blank screen is probably sitting at a login prompt, so you would need to blindly login as root and its password, then set the screen mode with `vidcontrol 80x25` and then hope it works.  LiveCD would be easier.



Got it sorted after installing the xf86-video-intel driver.. btw, boot up is really slow compared to my archlinux installation on this laptop :/


----------



## bsd_nub (Jul 28, 2017)

`acpiconf -s 3` is that how suspend works on free bsd? unfortunately synaptics crashed upon resume.


----------

